# How long does it take for 189 visa to be granted after CO allocated



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi

I was allocated a CO on 23rd Nov and submitted the final set of requested documents (wifes PCC) on 27th November. Since then there has been no word from him. I was wondering how much time it is taking currently for 189 to be issued after final submission of docs.

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that my case is with Team 34 brisbane.


----------



## mafuz767 (Aug 7, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that my case is with Team 34 brisbane.


It really depends on the case officer. However it should not be more than 4 weeks but in general it takes around 2 weeks to be granted. My CO also from team 34 Brisbane


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was allocated a CO on 23rd Nov and submitted the final set of requested documents (wifes PCC) on 27th November. Since then there has been no word from him. I was wondering how much time it is taking currently for 189 to be issued after final submission of docs.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


189 processing time is 12 months
I am also waiting for the grant since 20 Nov

Regards
Amit


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was allocated a CO on 23rd Nov and submitted the final set of requested documents (wifes PCC) on 27th November. Since then there has been no word from him. I was wondering how much time it is taking currently for 189 to be issued after final submission of docs.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


Hey Buddy,

If your docs are well organised and have complete information, you would get it within 2 weeks. Trust me when CO's are assigned, I have not seen them responding to anyone over email for queries. However if anything is required they will come back immediately. If no ack it's good indication and shows that grant is on the way.

All the best.

-Pk


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> 189 processing time is 12 months
> I am also waiting for the grant since 20 Nov
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Thanks for the replies people. So what you are saying is technically it might take upto 12 months from the date of appointment of CO?! Did you apply for 189 on 20th Nov or was you CO appointed on 20 Nov?


----------



## ds99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi dragonfly21,

Your grant letter should hopefully arrive before the holidays mate. My CO was allocated a day before yours (21 Nov 2013- Team 34 Brisbane). I just received my grant letter today.

___________________________________________________________
NwEngineer(263111)-Onshore| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO 21 Nov'13(medical & form80) | Medicals completed 25 Nov '13 | Grant 13 Dec 2013


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

ds99 said:


> Hi dragonfly21,
> 
> Your grant letter should hopefully arrive before the holidays mate. My CO was allocated a day before yours (21 Nov 2013- Team 34 Brisbane). I just received my grant letter today.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your grant buddy..

Can you tell me if there was any job verification call you or your company got from DIAC?..and can you list out all the employment documents you have submitted?..thanks


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> Thanks for the replies people. So what you are saying is technically it might take upto 12 months from the date of appointment of CO?! Did you apply for 189 on 20th Nov or was you CO appointed on 20 Nov?


As per IMMI yes it is 12 months but then it really does not take that long if all the docs are in place.
See the signature for my application details.

Regards
Amit


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> Thanks for the replies people. So what you are saying is technically it might take upto 12 months from the date of appointment of CO?! Did you apply for 189 on 20th Nov or was you CO appointed on 20 Nov?


Not to worry, it should be faster friend. Just keep in mind that provide as much information as you can and front load everything if possible. I applied on 23-Nov, front loaded everything including PCC. Got CO assigned on 4-Dec, he requested for Medicals. Grant on 11Dec.

The only situation someone gets delayed after CO allocation is if any doc is not in place.

Now days I am finding faster approvals, so not to worry. 

All the best.
-Pk


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> Not to worry, it should be faster friend. Just keep in mind that provide as much information as you can and front load everything if possible. I applied on 23-Nov, front loaded everything including PCC. Got CO assigned on 4-Dec, he requested for Medicals. Grant on 11Dec.
> 
> The only situation someone gets delayed after CO allocation is if any doc is not in place.
> 
> ...


HI PK,

What about delays due to verification?..did you or your company get any verification call from DIAC?


----------



## ds99 (Oct 15, 2013)

OZBOY83 said:


> Congrats on your grant buddy..
> 
> Can you tell me if there was any job verification call you or your company got from DIAC?..and can you list out all the employment documents you have submitted?..thanks


Hey,

I applied onshore, and did not include my Australian experience in my application[ got points for an aussie degree]. I believe that speeded things up a little. Police clearances from various countries and all other documents were front loaded- just like everyone suggested in this forum.

Hope you get yours soon, mate:fingerscrossed:.


Regards,

Debmon




_________________________________________________________________
NwEngineer(263111)-Onshore| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO 21 Nov'13(medical & form80) | Medicals completed 25 Nov '13 | Grant 13 Dec 2013


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> HI PK,
> 
> What about delays due to verification?..did you or your company get any verification call from DIAC?


No, I didn't get any verification call. I was lucky to get HR letter from my current company. No one asked my why and where I am using this letter. I also had letters from all previous companies. I took them while submitting ACS. These letter surely helped.

-Pk


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> No, I didn't get any verification call. I was lucky to get HR letter from my current company. No one asked my why and where I am using this letter. I also had letters from all previous companies. I took them while submitting ACS. These letter surely helped.
> 
> -Pk


and what are all the supporting documents you submitted job-wise?..can you please list them..thanks


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

I created a TOC for each company and placed the all related docs in a single file accordingly. Also provided a link for each of the pages to traverse.

*Table of Contents
<Company Name>
- Experience Letters
- Offer Letter
- Appointment Letter
- Salary Payslips
- Promotion Letter
- Salary Increment Letter
- Income Tax Return & Acknowledgement
- Bank Statement
*

This was the first page for each company letter where I worked for last 10 years. Make sure the files size is less than 5Mb. You would need Adobe Pro to do all this.

Cheers,
Pk


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I created a TOC for each company and placed the all related docs in a single file accordingly. Also provided a link for each of the pages to traverse.
> 
> *Table of Contents
> <Company Name>
> ...



great..I have a doubt here..I have the ITR, form16's of all years of work..but I don't have bank statements as in the beginning i was paid in cash and self check's..will it be ok if i submit all the above documents you mentioned except for the bank statements?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

ds99 said:


> Hi dragonfly21,
> 
> Your grant letter should hopefully arrive before the holidays mate. My CO was allocated a day before yours (21 Nov 2013- Team 34 Brisbane). I just received my grant letter today.
> 
> ...


Best news I heard today! Congrats!!


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> great..I have a doubt here..I have the ITR, form16's of all years of work..but I don't have bank statements as in the beginning i was paid in cash and self check's..will it be ok if i submit all the above documents you mentioned except for the bank statements?


Should be fine. But do not mention that in the TOC. ITR is preferred compared to Form16. So scan and upload your ITRs.

-Pk


----------



## mafuz767 (Aug 7, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I created a TOC for each company and placed the all related docs in a single file accordingly. Also provided a link for each of the pages to traverse.
> 
> *Table of Contents
> <Company Name>
> ...




Hi, congrats for your grant. I would like to ask you some question please: I applied onshore and claimed work experience for 1 year. I have submitted the following documents:
1. Experience letter with official letterhead
2. CPA positive Employment assessment letter
3. Payslips for 1 year
4. Tax return documents
5. Group certificate from my company
6. Notice of assessment from taxation office

I could not provide bank statement as of I have been paid in cash, do you think would it be an issue or would they ask about my bank statement??? My tax return, notice of assessment clearly proves the DIAC requirements. 

I have applied on 29th of august, 2nd of September team 13 asked for additional documents, 21 September documents submitted, 18th of November CO(team 34 Brisbane) as per my agent said(your applicants application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks and if anything further is required I will contact you via email), 10th December medical, GRANT: ??????
What do you think about my file and any guess about my golden letter????
Thanks brother


----------

